# Used to Fit



## butterlexyfly (Dec 19, 2005)

Trying on some clothing, noticed that a few items that used to fit, definitely don't anymore!View attachment blueshortsexy.JPG


----------



## AtlasD (Dec 19, 2005)

I think they fit just fine


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm in agreement there! I see no problems with that top!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Dec 19, 2005)

No problems here!


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Dec 19, 2005)

Size Acceptance is the Queen Mother of all Body Modifications! Thanks for growing that gorgeous tummy...:eat2: Jeepers all these classy Canadienne blondes all of a sudden!:smitten:


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 19, 2005)

Oooh, pretty :smitten:


----------



## secret_gainer (Dec 20, 2005)

BOdy modification uh?! :wubu:


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Dec 20, 2005)

butterlexyfly said:


> Trying on some clothing, noticed that a few items that used to fit, definitely don't anymore!View attachment 1640




Ya know...I think you're on the brink of starting the next "it" fashion trend!! *Ladies, make way for the It Girl!!*


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 20, 2005)

I do believe you're onto something Bruce!


----------



## hvetic (Dec 20, 2005)

no it fits perfectly, you just made it a belly shirt


----------



## max_bialystock (Dec 21, 2005)

I'd love to blow a "motorboat" that sweet tummy :smitten:


----------



## fasub (Dec 21, 2005)

"Tight is Right"


----------



## YisGinlasvegas (Jan 10, 2006)

Lookin good.


----------

